# Throttle voltages



## johnfin (Nov 28, 2009)

What are some typical max. DC throttle voltages for HO/N? I would guess around 18-20vdc.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

18 to 20 for toys. My MRC is 10.5 at the terminals. I would say 12 to 14 max.The goal for HO is slow not fast. I have one engine that takes 12 max.


----------



## johnfin (Nov 28, 2009)

*Voltages*

most of my n-scale steamers need at least 14vdc to kick off. What do you mean 10.5 across terminals, is that full throttle? I am thinking that most cheaper non-dcc powerpacks probably use a 20-24 vac tranny with a wave bridge recifier, hence the dc would be slightly less.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That's sounds right. Rail voltage is the same it will be lower due to resistance.I will get back to you on the 10.5 question.

TEST: The old Tyco read 19 volts DC. The MRC 2800 read 10.5 forward but only 7 with the reverse button. These readings are at the terminals.


----------



## johnfin (Nov 28, 2009)

*Voltage*

10.5 on the MRC, are you kidding me. Most of my HO stuff and n scale steamers would not run with those voltages.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

johnfin said:


> 10.5 on the MRC, are you kidding me. Most of my HO stuff and n scale steamers would not run with those voltages.


yes they will. engine starting voltage is about 2.5-3V (unless you have tons of crud in there increasing your 'sticktion')

but its not really he voltage that you care about, its voltage + current. put a voltmeter across your terminals and no electrical load. it will be 18V no matter what position you set the throttle to, even at 0. as soon as you put engine on, you will see voltage drop. 12-14V at full throttle and free running engine is about right. put heavier load on the engine and you see voltages drop even more. 
when you increase throttle you increasing VA not only V


although it is perhaps not measurable as well on mrc tech2 because at lower power settings its actually doing very nice job of pulsing the power to achieve its awesome low speed control.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

johnfin said:


> 10.5 on the MRC, are you kidding me. Most of my HO stuff and n scale steamers would not run with those voltages.


First it is not a simple throttle. It has an electronic pulse and is designed for veeeryyy sslllllooow starting. Speed and power isn't everything. It' a tech ll 2800 two throttle. My old engines work fine. They are all old.


----------



## johnfin (Nov 28, 2009)

*Steamers*

My 2-10-0 steamers must have alot of load due to the articulated linkages.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

they shouldn't. if they do, you probably need to think about cleaning them. 

are they starting smoothly?


----------



## johnfin (Nov 28, 2009)

*Voltages*

I put a meter on the tracks and checked it while running. It is around 5v on start up so the load voltages vs. non-load voltages are way different. I was measuring non-load when I said my transformer was around 18v.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The advantages of multiple engines is seeing how they run differently. My track had 8 volts on 027 rails. A good cleaning or more power feeds to the track might help.


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

Sticktion.. I like that. I say Gription..


----------

